

A complete archive of all Intrade contracts - agconway
http://intrade-archive.appspot.com/

======
unreal37
Seems incomplete. "Financial / Commodities" only has a few entries.

~~~
Panos
Correct. I started explicitly ignoring these categories: Too much load for the
crawler and the financial indexes were already carrying this information.

